# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  دحدوح موهبه ومهاره وسرعه وحساسيه تجاه الشباك

## على الصغير

*


قدم الى المريخ من مدينة كوستى يمتاز اللاعب حسن دحدوح بالموهبة والفنيات العالية والثقة فى النفس ويتخطى اصلب الدفاعات بمهارة عالية ومع ذلك يمتاز بالسرعة ودقة التصويب فى المرمى ويمتلك حساسية مفرطة تجاة الشبكة وهو من اللاعبين الذين يصنعون الفارق
*

----------


## على الصغير

*تسجيل دحدوح

قال صاحب زاوية حروف كروية: علمنا أن هناك لاعباً مميزاً في كوستي اسمه دحدوح واشتد الصراع بعد ذلك عليه بين المريخ والهلال وغادر عبد الماجد وفتح الله ابراهيم إلى كوستي ونجحا في خطف دحدوح وتم تهريبه (بلوري بطيخ) وسجله المريخ وبعد ثلاثة أيام شارك أمام الزمالك وفاز المريخ بهدف صنعه دحدوح ووقتها قال علي الحسن مالك (الملك دحدوح دحدح الكورة)
*

----------


## على الصغير

*دحدوح ...يا دحدوح
في الميدان قرّبنا نروح
حاجة عجيبة تسر الروح
حاجة تجنن يا دحدوح
ايه سقراط
وايه فالكاو
كورة لزيزة طعم كاكاو
قنبلة جاتنا عملت راو
ثروة تعادل زرع الفاو


تلك ابيات جادت بها قريحة شاعر مريخي في اوان تسجيل اللاعب الماهر حسن دحدوح الذي استقدمه
المريخ العظيم من مريخ كوستي و اثبت تسجيله نجاحا منقطع النظير و اثبت ايضا انه كان واحدا من امهر المهاجمين في تاريخ المريخ الطويل ....ورغم وجوده في نفس الفترة مع امهر الهدافين امثال عمار خالد و سيكا و عطا ابو القاسم , عيسى صباح الخير ,سامي عز الدين , مرتضى قلة ,عمر العلمين ,عاطف القوز ,ابراهومة المسعودية , نزار الخليفة ,عصام الدحيش ومامون صابون الا انه برع بينهم و لا زالت اهدافه يتزكرها الجمهور المريخي العاشق للفن ...


*

----------


## على الصغير

*شارك حسن دحدوح في ملحمة مدينة بنين النيجيرية يوم فاز المريخ ببطولة الكؤوس الافريقية في مباراة يوم 9 ديسمبر 1989 و قد كان حسن دحدوح واحدا ممن لعبوا تلك الملحمة مع كل من حامد بريمة - كمال عبد الغني - ابراهيم عطا - عاطف القوز - عبد السلام حميدة - باكمبا - سامي عز الدين - ابراهومة - سانتو - عيسى صباح الخير



*

----------


## على الصغير

*
بعض  اهداف حسن دحدوح مع المريخ :
الاهم انها كانت تمتاز بالفن والقوة ....ما كان يميز دحدوح هو اجادته لاحراز الاهداف بالمراوغة او التهديف من مسافات بعيدة ....عن طريق الكرات الخادعة او بضربات الراس المحكمة ....

================
1-هدفه في القادسية السعودي يوم 2 مارس 1984
2-هدفه في الامتداد 17 يونيو 1984
3-هدفه من ضربة جزاء في النيل الخرطومي - 17 نوفمبر 1984
4-هدفه في النيل العاصمي - 3 ابريل 1985
5-هدفيه في مريخ الابيض - 29 اكتوبر 1985
6-هدفه في الحلفايا في مهرجان المريخ ابتهاجا بالدوري العاصمي ودوري السودان - 18 ديسمبر 1985
7 هدفه في الموردة -29 ابريل 1986
8-هدفه في النيل العاصمي - 4 يوليو 1986
9-هدفه في العباسية - كاس الاتحاد - 8 سبتمبر 1986
10-هدفيه في الهاشماب - لقاء ودي - 30 ديسمبر 1986
11-هدفه في مريخ الحصاحيصا - 5 يناير 1986
12-هدفه في الاهلي الخرطومي - 7 يونيو 1987
13- هدفه في نيل عطبرة - لقاء ودي 3 يوليو 1987
14-هدفيه في الوطن عطبرة - لقاء ودي 4 يوليو 1987
15-هدفه في ابوروف الامدرماني - كاس الاتحاد - 8 يوليو 1987
16-هدفيه في مريخ كوستي - 19 يوليو 1987
17-هدفه في حي العرب بورتسودان - 13 سبتمبر 1987
18-هدفه في التحرير - 3 اكتوبر 1987
19- هدفه في الاتحاد البحراوي - 18 نوفمبر 1987
20-هدفه في نيل شندي - 16 نوفمبر 1988
21-26 نوفمبر 1988- هدفه في النسر شندي
22- هدفيه في صغير العرضة شمال المعروف بالهلال يوم السبت 10 ديسمبر 1988
في مباراة لم تكتمل لحصب الجمهور الازرق للملعب بالحجارة ....هدف دحدوح الاول من ضربة خلفية رائعة و هدفه الثاني من خانة الطرف الايمن مباشرة لمرمى ابّشر ...
23- هدفه في مريخ سنار - 2 يونيو 1989
24- هدفه في مريخ كوستي - 11 يونيو 1989
25- هدفه العجيب في الاهلي الخرطومي -14 اغسطس 1989
26-هدفه في باتروناغ الكنغولي - 9 سبتمبر 1989
27-هدفه في قورماهيا الكيني - 4 نوفمبر 1989
28 هدفه ي في الاهلي الخرطومي - 27 ديسمبر 1989
28-هدفه في العباسية 11 نوفمبر 1991

وغيرها 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

عرق المحبة الأحمر 




الزمان: شهر نوفمبر عام 1989!
* المكان إستاد المريخ.
* المناسبة: لقاء الإياب بين المريخ وقورماهيا الكيني في نصف نهائي بطولة كأس الكؤوس الإفريقية.
*بدأت المباراة ساخنة ومثيرة على خلفية لقاء الذهاب الذي انتهى لمصلحة الفريق الكيني بهدف نظيف.* بعد دقائق معدودة من بداية المباراة أرسل عاطف القوز رمية تماس طويلة المدى داخل منطقة الجزاء حولها الساحر سكسك برأسه خلفية داخل خط الست ياردات للرمح الملتهب فتح الرحمن سانتو الذي عالجها بضربة مقصية خلفية (باكوورد) سكنت الشباك وفجرت بركان الفرح الأحمر.
* انتهت الحصة الأولى بالهدف المذكور.
* وفي الثانية شدد المريخ ضغطه على المرمى الكيني، وتراجع لاعبو قورماهيا لحماية منطقتهم من الطوفان الأحمر، وتطايرت الفرص حتى ظن كثيرون أن اللقاء سيحسم بركلات الترجيح، لكن أحد فرسان المريخ كان له رأي آخر!
* تلقى حسن عبد الله بشارة (الشهير بدحدوح) تمريرة أرضية أتته وسط اثنين من لاعبي قورماهيا فسمح لها بالمرور بين قدميه (كوبري) واستدار بسرعة البرق ثم أرسل صاروخاً أرضياً لا يصد ولا يرد، انفجر في عمق الزاوية اليمنى للمرمى الكيني.
* ضربت الكرة في الشباك وارتدت من فرط قوتها إلى منتصف منطقة الجزاء، وأعلن بها الساحر الخطير المكير حسن دحدوح تأهل المريخ إلى نهائي البطولة.






* إن أنسى لا أنسى هدفي دحدوح في مرمى الهلال.
* الزمان: العاشر من شهر ديسمبر من العام 1988!
* المكان: إستاد الخرطوم.
* المناسبة: لقاء القمة الكروية بين المريخ والهلال!
* بدأت المباراة بهجوم هلالي مكثف بغية إحراز هدف مبكر، لكن دفاع المريخ المتين وقف بالمرصاد لكل الطلعات الزرقاء.
* في منتصف الحصة الثانية أرسل دحدوح كرة خادعة من قرب خط التماس سكنت شباك أبشر حارس الهلال، وظن كثيرون أنها كانت رميةٍ من غير رام!
* بعد الهدف رمى الهلال بثقله هجوماً، وتفنن دحدوح في مراوغة طارق أحمد آدم حتى رماه أرضاً، وخرج عاطف القوز مصاباً فأشرك الألماني رودر مدرب المريخ بابكر الحلو موسى (باكمبا) في وظيفة الظهير الأيسر.
* انخرط باكمبا من خانة الظهير الأيسر بإحدى الكرات وحولها إلى دحدوح الذي تسلمها بكل ثقة، وسط كماشة دفاعية وضعته بين طارق والسر، وقبل أن يتحرك الثنائي الأزرق فاجأ دحدوح كل الجميع بصاروخ مدوٍ سكن أعلى الزاوية اليسرى للمرمى الجنوبي، مسجلاً الهدف الثاني للمريخ.
* كرة لولبية (موزة) لا تصد ولا ترد، أكدت عظم موهبة الهداف الماهر، وأخرجت جماهير الهلال عن طورها وجعلتها تحصب الملعب بالحجارة، وفجرت البمبان في أرجاء إستاد الخرطوم فاضطررت أنا وصديقي الأثير بشير عثمان إلى الخروج من الإستاد قفزاً عبر الحائط.
* يومها جماهير المريخ في مظاهرات فرحٍ هادرة وهي تهتف: (بتسل الروح يا دحدوح)!




*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*لله درك يا دحدوح فمازلت اذكر هدفه في الزبون من منتصف الملعب ومن ناحية الجناح اليمين يعني بعد التقاء خط السنتر مع خط التماس بقليل
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ده السر ... بقلم: بابكر سلك 






علي النيل كمان قال ليك
قال لي ما بتغلبونا
قلت ليهو لييييييه !
قال لي طارق قااااااااااااااعد
قلت ليهو قاعد من قعدت دحدوح ديييييييييك ؟
لي اسي قاعد ؟
قوموهوا ياناس
بالمناسبه
قعدت دحدوح دي عندها قصه
في كوره لينا ضد الجماعه
دحدوح يشيل ويحاور في الوزير
حاور ليك الوزير ده لما قلنا دحدوح ده بحاور في الوزير ده قايل روحوا نائب رلماني ولا شنو !
المهم حاورو لمن قعد في واطات استاد الخرطوم الحا ياكلها الدود دي
نمره سته كبييييييييييره
ظااااااااااااااااااهره
شايفنو طاااااااااارق
نص جمهور الجماعه يقول ده منو ؟
النص التاني يقول ده السر000 ده السر
السر !
بالسا !
بالمناسبه الكوره ديك انتهت اتنين جابهم دحدوح
دوري يا دنيا واتدوري

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
هـدفان لدحـدوح ثانيهمـا أروع أهـداف البطـولة
سـلوك غيـر حضـاري لجمـاهير الهـلال
التـي حصبـت الملعـب بوابـل مـن الحجـارة

* التاريخ : الأحـد 11 ديسمبـر 1988
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : حسن دحدوح (الهدفين)
* تشكيلة المريخ : شنان , عبد السلام , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , عاطف القوز , بدر الدين , سامي , سانتو , باكمبا , الدحيش , دحدوح , ثم صابون بديلاً لعبد السلام المصاب وإبراهومة بديلاً لعاطف القوز
* تشكيلة للهلال : أبشر , الثعلب , مجدي كسلا , طارق , السر عبد الكريم , منقستو , حمد , مبارك سليمان , كندورة , وليد طاشين , أسامة الثغر , ثم كدوس بديلاً لحمد دفع الله
* الحكم : المسجل للدولية الطاهر محمد عثمان بمعاونة محمد عبد السلام ومحمد زكريا ومحمود محمد آدم حكماً رابعاً .. 
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بهدفين لدحدوح أحرزهما في الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني
فاز المريخ علي الهلال في مباراة لم يكن فيها شئ يشبه القمة
سوي هدف دحدوح الثاني
فقد حفلت المباراة بالأخطاء والآداء السئ من الجانبين
في الدقيقة 38 يخطئ السر ظهير الهلال في كرة
يقطعها منه دحدوح قرب خط التماس من الناحية الجنوبية الغربية
ليلعبها مباشرة بيمينه عالية في إتجاه المرمي
ليفشل أبشر النويري الذي كان يقف خطأ في استلامها
لتلج الشباك هدف أول فاجأ الجميع
الدقيقة 43 بعد إستئناف اللعب نتيجة للأحداث المؤسفة
يتسلم دحدوح الكرة علي قرب دائرة السنتر
ويلعبها مباشرة بيسراه قوية في المقص الغربي للمرمي الجنوبي
هدف أوروبي مريخي رائع
تألم الجميع كثيراً للسلوك الذي بدر من جماهير الهلال
في محاولاتها تعطيل المباراة بحصب الملعب
ورجل الخط محمد زكريا بالحجارة
في سلوك غير حضاري مرفوض مهما كانت الأسباب والدوافع
وكانت نتيجته توقف المباراة
وأخيراً القنابل المسيلة للدموع والتي لا يمكن أن تستعمل
في تفريق جماهير جاءت لمشاهدة مباراة كروية
ولكننا نعذر رجال الشرطة فلم يكن أمامهم غير هذا
لإيقاف المتشنجين فاقدي الوعي الرياضي
إذا تحدثنا عن اللاعبين
نجد أن لاعبي المريخ أدوا المباراة بجدية وحرص وبرز منهم
قائدهم سامي كمعلم وموجه قاد فريقه للأمام
ومعه كيمو الجاهز
وثالثهم دحدوح اللاعب المظلوم
الذي أكد أنه لو كان يلعب لما غاب المريخ عن المسرح طيلة العامين الماضيين
فهو هداف بارع ولاعب حريف ولقدميه حساسية شديدة نحو الشباك
حفظه الله وحماه من الغرور
ولا بد أن نذكر هنا بالتقدير مدرب المريخ الألماني المستر رودر
الذي خاض المباراة بخطة واضحة ودقيقة حسب فيها كل ما يتطلبه الموقف
من حسابات وأوقف الهلال لدرجة أنه لم يستطع أن يؤدي الكرة بطريقة طبيعية
كما أنه أحسن التغيير كما إنه أعطي الحارس شنان الثقة.. ألف مبروك للمريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*حسن عبد الله بشارة الشهير بدحدوح قام المريخ بتسجيله من فريق مريخ كوستي ونال نجومية اول مباراة له مع المريخ وكانت مع الزمالك المصري ( حبية ) في عهد المدرب جعفر ضرار ( شفاءه الله ) وعلى إثرها تمكن من الدخول التشكيلة الأساسية لفريق المريخ وكان يجيد دحدوح اللعب بامتياز في مركز الوسط المهاجم وفي الجناحان الأيسر والأيمن وذلك لإجادته اللعب بالقدمين بنفس المستوى وفي فترة المدرب سيد سليم ابتعد دحدوح عن اللعب مع المريخ لوجود خلافات يقال بانها كانت بينهما ,, فيما منحه المدرب الالماني رودر الفرصة كاملة في فترة تدريبه حيث ساهم دحدوح مع زملائه في الفوز بكاس الكؤوس الإفريقية في العام 1987 م ,, بعد شطبه من المريخ لعب دحدوح موسما لفريق التحرير البحراوي هاجر بعد ذلك للعب محترفا في الدوري العماني حيث لازال يقيم هناك .
كان حسن دحدوح لاعب شبه مكتمل حيث يملك المهارة العالية والسرعة والقدرة على إحراز الأهداف من كل الأوضاع
*

----------


## المريود

*حقيقه فنان ...
الزول ده كان بعمل حاجات ما مفهومه في الزمن داك ...
في المباراة التي لم تكتمل استلم الثعلب الكرة تحت ضغط من دحدوح ليذهب الثعلب الي راية الكورنر و دحدوح مقفل كل الاتجاهات على الثعلب حاول الثعلب يستعمل عقله ليضرب دحدوح بالكرة و تخرج الكرة ضربة مرمى و في اللحظة التي ضرب الثعلب الكرة على جسم دحدوح قفذ دحدوح فاتحا رجليه لتخرج الكرة رمية تماس للمريخ عند راية الكورنر في وقت كانت رميات التماس افضل من الركنيات عند المريخ بسبب وجود عاطف القوز ...
 و هذة الحركه رقم بساطتها لكنني لم اشاهدها قبل ذلك اليوم 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*سليت الروح يا دحدوح 
حسن دحدوح لاعب فنان ومهاجم خطير 
جيل مانديلا و الزمن الجميل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعلي الصغير على سيرة الرائع دحدوح

احلى هتاف بتسل الروح يادحدوح

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


مع عاطف القوز ونزار الخليفة وعيسى صباح الخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صورة حديثة لحسن دحدوح



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسجيل للقاء معه في قناة النيل الازرق


*

----------


## كروبين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

لله درك يا دحدوح فمازلت اذكر هدفه في الزبون من منتصف الملعب ومن ناحية الجناح اليمين يعني بعد التقاء خط السنتر مع خط التماس بقليل



و اللذيذة بالتكالة بالرجل اليمين و اشتطب بعدها ابشر و الغريبة كانوا الاتنين زملاء في مريخ كوستى 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*حرّاس مرمى في الهلال تسبب المريخ في شطبهم
أبشر النويري : 
أطاحت به قذيفتان من دحدوح.. 
فبعد ان حاور دحدوح بمدافع ((طارق)) أحمد آدم ورماه بوجه علي نجيلة إستاد الخرطوم .. 
وبعد ان تلاعب بالمدافع اليافع ((السر)) القادم من أشبال الهلال .. كان الهدفان الصاروخيان بمثابة إعلان ختام لمشوار أبشر النويري بفريق الهلال .. فكانت هتافات محبي الزعيم ليلة النصر في المسيرات تطوف كل الخرطوم وتنتهي أمام منزل الحارس أبشر (( بالديم)) ..__________________________ 
*

----------

